# Flea/Tick control: What do you use and where do you buy it?



## HyperFerret (Feb 7, 2009)

For years now I've always used K9 Advantix. Seems to work just fine for mine. I like it because it takes care of fleas, ticks, and mosquitoes. My dogs don't seem to have much trouble with fleas but the ticks and mosquitoes here are BAD. (The cats are opposite. They'll get fleas but not ticks.) So I thought if the product also protects against mosquitoes then cool beans. But one of my vets I use refuses to sell K9 Advantix because they don't believe it does anything for mosquitoes, they tell me. Just now, when I read the reviews, there were 2 or 3 people saying their dog still had ticks after using the product.  I can recall only once where the product didn't have the same affect but after the following month everything was back to normal.

Another reason I use K9 Advantix is because their age groups include a group of "21 lbs - 55 lbs". Camillia, my smallest, is 22 lbs and Toehuntai, my biggest, is 54 lbs so everyone fits into one bracket, which leaves me only needing to purchase one set. I also always purchase the 12 month supply package, which for _me_ only lasts 2 months, but it's cheaper that way.

I've been buying flea&tick control from 1800PetMeds. Even though they say it'll take x-amount buisness days, I still usually receive the package within a couple of days. I like how quickly I get it, even though I always opt for the cheapest delivery. At the time I researched it, it was cheaper to buy from them. Cheaper than from my vet too. Well, it's been a while since I've looked around so, as soon as I get back home, I'm going to look around at different sites to see if I can find a better buy before I purchase the next 2 months supply. 

So just curious... What product do you use? Is there a reason why? Do you purchase from your vet or elsewhere?


----------



## FaithFurMom09 (Oct 24, 2009)

we have been using Advantage 55 we got for free. I only have a 2 mo supply though so I need to get more. I have found it pretty cheap on Ebay though....


----------



## HyperFerret (Feb 7, 2009)

Hmmm, I never thought about looking for it on Ebay. ...To be honest I'm very weary about using Ebay. Many years ago I had a bad experience with them, seller took my money and I never received product. Ever since then I haven't trusted Ebay. My brother has gotten things from Ebay and so far only once did he have a bad order. Hmmm ... I don't know.

I did, for the sake of it however, check it out. I found a 12 month supply for auction and so far it's still pretty cheap with 9 hours left and only a $5.05 shipping fee. So I checked out the seller and in the last month has had 154 positive feedback and 6 negative feedback. I also just noticed, that there's no return policy.

I'm nervous with trying to decide weather or not to trust placing a bid. So right now I have it under watch.


----------



## kerplunk105 (Mar 5, 2008)

I've used Frontline for the past...6 years or so with no issues. Don't find ticks and never had fleas. We don't have mosquito problems around here. I get it at cost at a local pet supply store.


----------



## luvmypupzeus (Feb 8, 2010)

I have always used, Adams products for my pets, and have always been pleased with the outcome. This time though I am trying Avons, Skin so Soft body oil.(original one) It is supposed to work for ticks, fleas and mosquitos.
I have ordered a bottle and I hope it works, it supposed to be applied to body after a bath... I hope it works!


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

I normally keep on Sentinel year round--which has some flea control in it (doesn't kill live fleas, but prevents them from laying eggs) and use Frontline in the summer months.


----------



## Kina_A (Jun 8, 2009)

I usually just have my two on Sentinel as well. Does the trick. 

BTW just and FYI Avon's Skin So Soft doesn't really work.


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

I use Heartgard for heartworm preventative and Frontline for flea/tick preventative.

However, I am trying to find out if there is a medication that covers heartworm prevention with flea/tick control?


----------



## hirsh1 (Apr 3, 2010)

I have used Frontline for years and find it works well for both fleas & ticks. I usually Google Frontline and look at a bunch of vendors and find the least expensive and the least shipping. It's not always the same vendor with the best price. I buy a 12 month supply but it last longer because we don't have as flea or tick problem when there's snow on the ground.


----------



## hirsh1 (Apr 3, 2010)

infiniti said:


> I use Heartgard for heartworm preventative and Frontline for flea/tick preventative.
> 
> However, I am trying to find out if there is a medication that covers heartworm prevention with flea/tick control?


Let me know if you do, but I think you won't. Heartgard is ingested and flea/tick control is topical.


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

Check out Sentinel!


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

infiniti said:


> However, I am trying to find out if there is a medication that covers heartworm prevention with flea/tick control?


It's a topical product called Revolution by Pfizer.

Edited to add- Sentinel is only a heartworm pill that breaks the life cycle of fleas. It doesn't kill them and it does nothing for ticks.


----------



## Zeiff (May 6, 2009)

infiniti said:


> However, I am trying to find out if there is a medication that covers heartworm prevention with flea/tick control?


I just talked to my Vet about Revolution. She suggested that I do not use it as she has treated a couple of dogs for HW while on Revolution.


----------



## HyperFerret (Feb 7, 2009)

ginabarker said:


> Hyperferret- that really suprises me that your vet would say that K9 Advantix doesn't do anything for mosquitoes. It does, and it says it right on the box! I have used it on my dogs for a long time now and haven't had any problems with it not working or anything (and i do get it online).


Lol, yeah I know, it does say it on the box that it works against mosquitoes. The vet said that she doesn't think it's true (or that it doesn't work) and that they just claim that to sell their product, that's why she refuses to sell it.

I did order it off of eBay. Lol, I was really nervous till I received it in the mail. But I got it and all was good. I'm going to continue to search for it on eBay. Got it a lot cheaper that way.

Looking at the box, I forgot that it also works against biting flies and I didn't know that it works against lice. I didn't know dogs got lice.


----------

